# Sins are Equal?



## olchevy (Jan 6, 2011)

I just do not understand it.

How can all sins be equal? How can a person that....I don't know lied to somebody or something we consider a trivial sin be on the same level as a person who murdered or raped or abused other people etc etc......

I just don't understand how a great person that lives their whole life helping others and is "the model person", how they go to H.e.l.l.(thats not a curse word, geesh) for not believing in God. But a serial Killer that truly repents before he dies and TRULY means it can go to Heaven....

Or is this just one of those parts that we are not meant to ever understand?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2011)

olchevy said:


> I just do not understand it.
> 
> How can all sins be equal? How can a person that....I don't know lied to somebody or something we consider a trivial sin be on the same level as a person who murdered or raped or abused other people etc etc......
> 
> ...



Jesus didnt come here to make bad people good, He came here to make dead people live!!(not in the litural sense, even though that did occur)


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 6, 2011)

There is only one sin that will not be forgiven.That is Blasphemy of THE HOLY SPIRIT.According to Scripture,if you are guilty of breaking one of The Commandments,you are guilty of all.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2011)

Jesus came to give us new birth and new life in Him. (Rom 6).
Those who are living that new life are covered by the blood of Jesus and that will cleanse them of any sins they commit in their life, big or small.

It isn't the size of the sin....... it's the power of the blood.


----------



## olchevy (Jan 6, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> There is only one sin that will not be forgiven.That is Blasphemy of THE HOLY SPIRIT.According to Scripture,if you are guilty of breaking one of The Commandments,you are guilty of all.



By blasphemy, do you mean denying God or what exactly?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 6, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5536105&postcount=22

Look down from there.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 7, 2011)

All sin is the same in that is completely seperates us from God. Wuthout the sacrafice of Jesus we would all be guilty and condemned to He11.
But the consequences of sin we commit here on earth are going to have different results. Meaning yes, if you are a little kid and lie to Dad about your homework, and someone else goes out and commits murder the consequences here on earth are going to be drastically different.
Now are different sins going to affect someones "position" or "location" in Heaven or He11?
I can't tell from scripture myself but I lean towards no, but I'm sure there is someone here much smarter than me that can answer that question for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> All sin is the same in that is completely seperates us from God. Wuthout the sacrafice of Jesus we would all be guilty and condemned to He11.
> But the consequences of sin we commit here on earth are going to have different results. Meaning yes, if you are a little kid and lie to Dad about your homework, and someone else goes out and commits murder the consequences here on earth are going to be drastically different.
> Now are different sins going to affect someones "position" or "location" in Heaven or He11?
> I can't tell from scripture myself but I lean towards no, but I'm sure there is someone here much smarter than me that can answer that question for you.



I'm not so sure anyone can answer this question.  As with many of the other questions will deal with.

It seems to me that if God tells you not to steal and tells me not to kill, and we both disobey, we both have become sinners before God.

Now, our society considers murder to be a more horrific sin than stealing, but I'm not so sure God does.

But we do know that God will forgive either sin as quickly as the other.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

I know that Moses disobeyed God in what most people would consider a 'small' thing.  Yet, because of it Moses did not enter Canaan.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> There is only one sin that will not be forgiven.That is Blasphemy of THE HOLY SPIRIT.According to Scripture,if you are guilty of breaking one of The Commandments,you are guilty of all.



If a person blasphemy's the Holy Spirit, and then truly repents, do you think God will forgive?
Or is this blasphemy not repentable from?


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 8, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> If a person blasphemy's the Holy Spirit, and then truly repents, do you think God will forgive?
> Or is this blasphemy not repentable from?



THE LORD JESUS HIMSELF,tells us,you will not be forgiven in this world,or the world to come,if you commit Blasphemy against THE HOLY SPIRIT.


----------



## olchevy (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is a quote from a christian research website on "blasphemy of the Holy Spirit.....Supposedly no christian can commit it according to this. I do not know of the site it just came up in my search...

*"Can a Believer Commit the Unforgivable Sin?
*
No. A believer cannot commit the unforgivable sin. How can someone who has been born again (John 3:7), made a new creation (2 Cor. 5:17), and received eternal life (John 10:27-28) actually commit the unforgivable sin? He cannot. Jesus Himself said that we have eternal life, not conditional life: "My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me; and I give eternal life to them, and they shall never perish; and no one shall snatch them out of My hand" (John 10:27-28). Besides, it says in 2 Cor. 5:17 that the Christian is a new creation in Christ. We are different, no longer slaves to the old nature (Rom. 6:14). We are regenerated by the Holy Spirit.

There is no biblical support for a believer committing this sin. It just hasn't happened. Also, if you are worried that you may have committed the sin and can't be forgiven, then don't be concerned. If you are worrying about it, then you haven't committed it. I
f you are worried about it, then that is a sign that you have not committed it. If you had, you wouldn't be concerned."


Also I was going to add on a side note this.
"My sheep hear My voice, and I know them, and they follow Me; and I give eternal life to them, and they shall never perish; and no one shall snatch them out of My hand"

The part where it says
"and no one shall snatch them out of My hand"
Sounds to me like he is answering a question i see on here a lot, about can a person lose salvation....Unless i am looking at this in the wrong context it seems as though once you have accepted him, you are forever and always with him and nothing can change it......Does my thinking on this make sense?


----------



## Crubear (Jan 10, 2011)

The historical context I heard of public denial was during the Christian persecutions. If accused of being a Christian you were given the opportunity to renounce/deny Christ. If you did this and paid homage to the statue of Ceaser or other god you were let free.

On topic, I once heard a southern preacher make the statement - "God don't rank 'em, he judges them"


----------



## christianhunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> If a person blasphemy's the Holy Spirit, and then truly repents, do you think God will forgive?
> Or is this blasphemy not repentable from?



Maybe I should not have brought this up.I was using this as an example,that,you can be forgiven for anything.There is only this one sin,and this sin only,that will not be forgiven.The Brother above mentioned a Christian cannot commit this sin,and that is true.It is also true,if you worry about committing the sin,you did not commit it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 11, 2011)

christianhunter said:


> Maybe I should not have brought this up.I was using this as an example,that,you can be forgiven for anything.There is only this one sin,and this sin only,that will not be forgiven.The Brother above mentioned a Christian cannot commit this sin,and that is true.It is also true,if you worry about committing the sin,you did not commit it.



Thanks.  I agree.  

I don't think the unforgiveable sin is an issue at all for any person who has interest in repenting and coming to God.
Committing the sin would mean a person wouldn't have the capacity to repent and seek God.

At least that's my take on it.
There's about 3,000 other 'takes' in addition to mine.


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 11, 2011)

I had heard all my life that all sin was the same but there is actually 2 types of sin in the Bible. Intentional (willfull/rebellous) sin and unintentional sin. This can be found I believe in Leviticus 4-7. Proverb 21:2. God says, Every way of a man seems right to himself but God (Jehovah) weighs the heart. In other words what was a man's intent, what was his motive. If you go out and chop wood with a man and your axe blade accidentally flies off and kills a man that is murder. But what if you go out to chop wood with that man and intend to kill him by loosing up the blade so it will fly off so it will kill him. There is a difference in those 2 sins in the way I understand God's Word. One sin was unintentional and the other was intentional (willfull/rebellious/wicked). Repentance is needed for both sins which can only come thru Jesus. Only Jesus can change a man's heart. Jeremiah says in 17:9 that a man's heart is deceitful above all things.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> All sin is the same in that is completely seperates us from God. Wuthout the sacrafice of Jesus we would all be guilty and condemned to He11.
> But the consequences of sin we commit here on earth are going to have different results. Meaning yes, if you are a little kid and lie to Dad about your homework, and someone else goes out and commits murder the consequences here on earth are going to be drastically different.
> Now are different sins going to affect someones "position" or "location" in Heaven or He11?
> I can't tell from scripture myself but I lean towards no, but I'm sure there is someone here much smarter than me that can answer that question for you.



Nothing I can add to _that!_ Wisdom will trump "smart" every time.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I take it that the author of 1John was more than cleaver.

1John ch. 5:16-17TJB

16.If anybody sees his brother commit a sin that is not a deadly sin, he has only to pray, and God will give life to the sinner -- that is not those who commit a deadly sin;
For there is a sin that is death,
and I will not say you must pray about that.
17.Every kind of wrongdoing is sin, 
but not all sin is deadly.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> I know that Moses disobeyed God in what most people would consider a 'small' thing.  Yet, because of it Moses did not enter Canaan.



This is very profound thinking, I think and drives the nail home, I think.

We have no cause to not trust God, Jesus Christ and the Holy Spirit...and yet as christians and I include myself in this, we do not trust God at his word, Jesus and the apostles at their examples and the Holy Spirit as our light. Why? I really don't know.

Moses tapped on a rock twice. I've been hammering like my father, a carpenter, never taught me to drive a nail home. But he did! And I still hold the spirtual hammer half way up the handle. I really don't know why, but I do...?


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 12, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> This is very profound thinking, I think and drives the nail home, I think.
> 
> We have no cause to not trust God, Jesus Christ and the Holy Spirit...and yet as christians and I include myself in this, we do not trust God at his word, Jesus and the apostles at their examples and the Holy Spirit as our light. Why? I really don't know.
> 
> Moses tapped on a rock twice. I've been hammering like my father, a carpenter, never taught me to drive a nail home. But he did! And I still hold the spirtual hammer half way up the handle. I really don't know why, but I do...?




Never ever heard that analogy used in a spiritual sense.
It makes a very good point.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 13, 2011)

olchevy said:


> I just do not understand it.
> 
> How can all sins be equal? How can a person that....I don't know lied to somebody or something we consider a trivial sin be on the same level as a person who murdered or raped or abused other people etc etc......
> 
> ...



 Please, let me make one of the 3000 entries on your  specific question . How can they go to %^&* for not believing in God?

I don't think that not believing in God is the deadly sin. Jesus is ever in the hearts of people who don't believe and they don't know it.  However, knowing God very well, like one knows the spirit of his nation,  or the sacrefices of a loving parent, or the patience of his wise grand-parents, the friendship and help of a stranger, the love and the beauty of a spouse and children, or for someone with the courage to  befriend you and for one who saved you because it was the just and  right thing to do and you turn around, and exploit all this for your temporal gain then you're treading  deep water and your ships, all of them just sail away.

Take the Ten Commandments for examples. I have broken a few of them in my days. These sins all made me spiritually and physically sick. And I don't mean sick like sick with a cold that last 7 days or so, I mean sick for yrs. with depression and worry. Any one of them could have killed me.

But even from these, I was spared death by my Lord!

So yes  murderers are saved. But if you knowingly play your doctor, your lawyer and your priest...you may as well not grow old.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 13, 2011)

My understanding is that the "unforgivable sin" spoken of in the Bible refers to someone who attributes the work of the Holy Spirit to Satan.


----------



## thedeacon (Jan 15, 2011)

Sin is anything that transgresses the law. Under the law of Moses we are told that adultry is sin. When teaching to us Jesus said that even the lust of our heart will cause us to commit adultry without commiting the actual act.

Sin seems to be misunderstood as much as anything in God's word. 

There is a tremendoes differance in sinning and living in sin. Even though God says that ignorance of sin doesn't matter he also says that he knows our heart. 

Speeding in a car seems to be brought up everytime sinning is discussed. I can't believe God will condemn you in the end if you are a speeder. If that be the case we have very little hope.

Some people look at sin with a laid back attitude and doesn't give it enough thought. On the other hand some people worry to the point that they find very little joy in their walk with God.

Tell me which is worse.

We only see perfection through the blood of Jesus Christ. I know I sin, sometimes I know it before I do it, thats right, I am weak. 

Thank God, he is there when I bring my heart back to him for guidance.

God is a just God, he will condemn but he had much rather forgive.


----------

